# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  الهاتف Huawei P30 Pro يتلقى تحديث جديد يجلب معه مجموعة من التحسينات لمستشعر البصمة والكاميرا

## mohamed73

لا يزال الهاتف Huawei P30 Pro جديدًا في السوق ولكنه يتلقى بالفعل  تحديثًا كبيرًا يهدف لتحسين أداء قارئ بصمات الأصابع المدمج في الشاشة،  فضلا عن تحسين أداء الكاميرا.ما زلنا لم نتلقى التحديث على الوحدة الخاصة بنا من الهاتف Huawei P30  Pro، ولكن تقول شركة Huawei أنها تعمل على تحسين الوضع الليلي المخصص  للكاميرا. وستشهد الصور الملتقطة في البيئات المنخفضة الإضاءة بعض التحسن  أيضًا، إلى جانب ميزة SuperZoom. يتلقى قارئ بصمات الأصابع المدمج في الشاشة بعض التحسينات التي يجب أن  تؤدي إلى تحسين أدائه بشكل عام، سواء من حيث السرعة أو الدقة. ومن المفترض  أن يصبح أكثر حساسية أيضًا، مهما يعنيه ذلك. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكنك توقع  مزامنة أفضل للصوت والفيديو أثناء تشغيل مقاطع الفيديو على إنستاجرام  وتعزيز إشعارات الرسائل. عموما، هذا التحديث الجديد متوفر حاليًا عبر  الهواء لملاك الهاتف Huawei P30 Pro في الهند، ولكنه بالتأكيد سيصل إلى  بقية ملاك الهاتف في جميع أنحاء العالم خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

----------

